# Help on halo wiring



## 200sx98fl (Jan 5, 2004)

Ok guys/gals got the halo's in and wired all up. Grounded the halos on the bar above the radiator. power is good too. Yet everytime i turn the light switch on you hear the fuse blow and no lights but when i flick the brights on the brights on it come on. What have i done wrong. Maybe when i spliced on the 9003 connector i wired it wrong i cant find it out and its dark and i have no lights!! thanks for the help


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

sounds like a positive is grounding somewhere


----------



## 200sx98fl (Jan 5, 2004)

but where??? i check the whole harness and nothing. One thing i did was take the 2 power wires spliced it in to a small piece of 8 guage the i had there from my old car ausio system...maybe tree inches long from the battery. was quicker for me. How does the 9003 connector hook up to our 9007 wiring? red/yellow black/purple dots (I THINK) red/black.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

That's the problem! THE HARNESS. I have mine direct wired into the car. No harness. Just bypassed in and connected the proper wires........give me a second while I see which wires are connected where.

edit:
sorry, I have the wires pretty well cover and can't see them. I believe someone here on the board has the correct wires listed. Try a search for it.


----------



## 200sx98fl (Jan 5, 2004)

Gimp said:


> That's the problem! THE HARNESS. I have mine direct wired into the car. No harness. Just bypassed in and connected the proper wires........give me a second while I see which wires are connected where.


SO is everyone having that problem? I did it exactly like M. Young explained and no go. So then do i need another 9003 connector?


----------



## 200sx98fl (Jan 5, 2004)

Gimp said:


> That's the problem! THE HARNESS. I have mine direct wired into the car. No harness. Just bypassed in and connected the proper wires........give me a second while I see which wires are connected where.
> 
> edit:
> sorry, I have the wires pretty well cover and can't see them. I believe someone here on the board has the correct wires listed. Try a search for it.


by the way thanks for the help! would love to see these halo's on.


----------



## steventhomas42 (Mar 16, 2005)

200sx98fl said:


> Maybe when i spliced on the 9003 connector


OK, I'm a newbie <Guilty!>. I just bought a used 99 G20 and I need to replace my 9003 connectors. Problem is, where can I buy them? I have a parts manual for my car and that part is not listed. I know I have to buy the retaining ring from the dealer. Are they going to have the 9003 connectors as well? Is there a better (cheaper) place to find those?

Thanks... I'll go introduce myself in the appropriate forum now.

Steve


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

200sx98fl said:


> but where??? i check the whole harness and nothing. One thing i did was take the 2 power wires spliced it in to a small piece of 8 guage the i had there from my old car ausio system...maybe tree inches long from the battery. was quicker for me. How does the 9003 connector hook up to our 9007 wiring? red/yellow black/purple dots (I THINK) red/black.


tfilip1 is correct, bypass the harness its easier and works pretty much the same. The harness is so that when you have high beams ..both lightbulbs light up at the same time therefore you need the relays for that. If you dont use the harness..then one bulb will be your low beam and the high beam will be the other (but not both at the same time). 
That is the way i hooked mine up long long ago....


----------



## aftershock141 (May 18, 2004)

My halo's suck the brights point up and out it's hilarious.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

200sx98fl said:


> Ok guys/gals got the halo's in and wired all up. Grounded the halos on the bar above the radiator. power is good too. Yet everytime i turn the light switch on you hear the fuse blow and no lights but when i flick the brights on the brights on it come on. What have i done wrong. Maybe when i spliced on the 9003 connector i wired it wrong i cant find it out and its dark and i have no lights!! thanks for the help


The load from the halos must come from the battery main wiring. Why? 
Because the halo wiring powers 2 bulbs via a relay. 
The factory wiring powers one bulb at a time, and is fused for one bulb. 5A with 7.5A fuse I believe. 
So if you draw the 10A for 2 bulbs from the factory wiring you will blow the 7.5A fuse. Is this what you did wrong ? Also for diagnosis remove the diode, its blue on my harness. 
I kept the Halo wiring, I like that you can leave the diode in and have both main and dipped on automatically. Also the wires are heaver than the factory wiring, less Voltage drop. 
If the Halo's point all over the place adjust them with the screws provided. 
Good Luck..........


----------



## Nissan200sx (Mar 23, 2004)

200sx98fl said:


> by the way thanks for the help! would love to see these halo's on.



How much were those, Iv'e seen the halos for about $170 + S&H, our local speedshop (CD Motorsports) charges about $260. $170 sounds better than $260. Isn't that a little high?


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

they go for about 120 shipped on ebay. 
They are great for looks...but they totally suck when it comes to performance. The beam pattern is horrible, can't see shit on the road.
I've had them for about 3 days, then they ended up in the dumpster, i switched to crystal clear headlights..these are awesome


----------



## BRSGXE (Sep 19, 2004)

aftershock141 said:


> My halo's suck the brights point up and out it's hilarious.


May be a dumb question and sorry if it is, but did you try setting the
beams with the adjusters in back of housing? Mine were searching
for birds in trees at night, when initially installed, til I adjusted them.


----------



## SUPERSTEVE'S200SX (Feb 24, 2004)

BRSGXE said:


> May be a dumb question and sorry if it is, but did you try setting the
> beams with the adjusters in back of housing? Mine were searching
> for birds in trees at night, when initially installed, til I adjusted them.



yeah that was a fun job there i just lined it up on a dark road and fixed them in i got mine for like 200 on matrixracing, when you did the halo i just wired it into the park lights and hook the power strait to the battery


----------



## soccrstar (Nov 23, 2004)

just create your own harness. break a 9003/9007 bulb whateva is in there and do some solderin' and stuff. thats the way i did mine. not blowing any fuses. got the stock fuse inside and i got HID kit, still didnt blow anything and had it on for bout month now


----------



## Chardz (Mar 2, 2005)

i got my halos for $69 of ebay


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

thats pretty much what they are worth hehe , everone else, including myself, overpaid in my opinion


----------

